# Sanitize shears when pruning?



## Ajmassa (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't have any grape vines. I just buy grapes and juice to make wine. But I do have a small potted herb garden. When you guys do your pruning is it common practice to sanitize your shears or scissors before the cut? 
If so, do you just do a quick rubbing alcohol swab, or would the k-meta I have in a spray bottle for my wine equipment also get the job done. 
OR.... is sanitizing shears unnecessary ?


----------



## balatonwine (Jul 12, 2017)

If I know or suspect a vine has disease of course I sanitize the shears after cutting anything else to prevent moving the disease to healthy vine. Bleach works well. K-meta is not sufficient for this type of sanitizing as K-meta mostly just stuns the pathogens, and they can recover. 

Else, no I do not sanitize shears between healthy vines.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 12, 2017)

balatonwine said:


> If I know or suspect a vine has disease of course I sanitize the shears after cutting anything else to prevent moving the disease to healthy vine.



It's not grapes, but this is basically what I do in my greenhouse.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jul 12, 2017)

I saw on a YouTube video suggesting to sanitize before each prune, which seemed ridiculous to me. 
And I had a feeling K-meta wouldn't serve this purpose, but ya never know. Thanks


----------



## Johnd (Jul 12, 2017)

When I was in wine country this past February, most of the vineyards were in full bore pruning mode. Every one that I saw was a crew of workers out there just pruning their hearts out, no dipping or spraying of their instruments. 

A number of them, however, had a few extra guys walking behind the pruners with a pail of liquid which they were painting on to each pruning cut, presumably to seal and protect the cuts. All of the fresh cuts I was able to look at, whether sealed or not, were oozing a pretty fair amount of liquid.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 12, 2017)

You never mentioned you went to WA State? How did I miss that one? 



Johnd said:


> When I was in wine country this past February, most of the vineyards were in full bore pruning mode.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 12, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> You never mentioned you went to WA State? How did I miss that one?



Surely you misinterpreted, I didn't go to WA State, I said I went to Wine Country, not hooch-ville!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 12, 2017)

Thats Ok John, we all know at least our little secret is safe with you!









Johnd said:


> Surely you misinterpreted, I didn't go to WA State, I said I went to Wine Country, not hooch-ville!!!!



BTW, what does a 100pt WA wine go for in the land of Auto Parts these days?


----------



## Johnd (Jul 12, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Thats Ok John, we all know at least our little secret is safe with you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you really citing Parker's 100 point rating after commenting about how frequently they hand out 100's?????? LOL!!!

Apparently the Wine Spectator folks aren't so hot on it....BTW, check it out on winesearcher, can't touch it for less than $169.99!!

I do so enjoy our little volleys about WA vs WS, Napa vs Washington, but all kidding aside, particularly for those who may misinterpret our ranting, I do acknowledge the absolute validity and ability of winemakers, regardless of locale, who consistently produce high quality, enjoyable wines, it's an art that I truly admire and enjoy the fruits of their labor and talent. 

And yes, Napa wines do tend, generally, to be higher priced than comparable wines from Washington, regardless of who gave them what score. The beauty is that we can each choose what to enjoy, I happen to choose both.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes, 

Love to play around with you John! All kidding aside, there is plenty of good stuff still in Cali, including our oldest daughter and SIL!

So many wines not enough time try them all.



Johnd said:


> Are you really citing Parker's 100 point rating after commenting about how frequently they hand out 100's?????? LOL!!!
> 
> Apparently the Wine Spectator folks aren't so hot on it....BTW, check it out on winesearcher, can't touch it for less than $169.99!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnd (Jul 12, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Yes,
> 
> Love to play around with you John! All kidding aside, there is plenty of good stuff still in Cali, including our oldest daughter and SIL!
> 
> So many wines not enough time try them all.



FWIW, I do have a few bottles of 2014 Quilceda Creek Cab paid for and being held until cooler temps prevail...............


----------



## shrewsbury (Jul 13, 2017)

I have separate pruners for my various needs. I clean them after use and try to never cross use them


----------



## BigH (Jul 23, 2017)

I carry a bottle of starsan sanitizer solution in a spray bottle and spray my shears in between plants. Kills with less contact time than bleach. Also, bleach can evaporate out of solution if you leave it exposed to air in a bowl.


----------



## garymc (Jul 23, 2017)

K-meta is very corrosive, so don't get it on pruners or any other metal including "stainless" steel.


----------

